# what the hell is wrong with my coilovers?



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

1. the coilovers seem to be in right.. they are dropzone coilovers that are supposed to drop the car 1-4 inches...i installed them like i would any coilover...cranked em all the way low..

2. when i dropped the car, the rear was CRUSHED 4 inches down, while the front was at stock ride height...

3. what gives?? the sleeve that came for the front coilovers was no more then 2" long.. and the rear was 4" the front coils are almost touching eachother.. soo its not like they need to settle at all.

4. anyone that has had this problem leave me a reply i would appreciate it very much..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

What's wrong with them??? You mean besides being one of the cheapest coilovers on the market???? 


I hate to say this, but You get what you pay for...


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2003)

Oh no believe me they're peices of shit, you can tell.. But, their not only temporary, But what the shit, i know a few kids that have thrown them in other apps.. and had no problems.. then my car gets screwed?? Ok. we'll see when the new shocks come in, But i know exactly what you're saying and coming off the jacks my first thought was... "God dammit i shoulda waited for money."


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *What's wrong with them??? You mean besides being one of the cheapest coilovers on the market????
> 
> 
> I hate to say this, but You get what you pay for... *


W3Rd!!

Seems to me that buying and installing a set of cheap coilovers for temp use is waste of time and money. Go back to stock, sell those to some sucker and save up for some good stuff.


----------

